# SVS PB-12



## JBrax

Guess who just ordered a new sub! Klipsch RW-12D has been replaced. I can't wait. Woo Hoo! My wife rocks.


----------



## tonyvdb

You lucky guy  You will be very pleased with its output.


----------



## JBrax

The wife said she wants some love amongst the HTS fellas for being a "cool wife." I'm pretty excited Tony and not sure I'll be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## tonyvdb

LOL, If she likes to watch movies with some really nice clean bottom end it will put a smile on both your faces. You will have to post pictures and let us know what you think :T


----------



## JBrax

You can count on a full review. I've done much research this time around on my new sub purchase and really couldn't find anything negative. Inception brought out the shortcomings of my current sub. No more cringing.


----------



## tonyvdb

Whats the ETA on the new sub?


----------



## JBrax

Not sure? I have yet to get my confirmation e-mail? I'm assuming it's because they're closed? Just placed the order 30 minutes ago.


----------



## tonyvdb

LOL, yup gotta wait till the morning. "try" to sleep it will come faster


----------



## JBrax

Not sure I'll sleep all that soundly. So do you think the difference will be substantial? I really notice my sub on Inception.


----------



## tonyvdb

I really do think it will be quite a difference, It will seem much deeper and effortless. And once its been broken in it will do even better.


----------



## JBrax

That's good to hear. I did a bit of selling to the wife and NEED some results when she finally shows up.


----------



## tonyvdb

its going to seem a bit big compared to what you have but it will be worth it


----------



## JBrax

Size won't be a problem. It's got a 4X4 spot where the old one sits. I would imagine I'll have to run Audyssey again?


----------



## ALMFamily

I would say yes.

By the way, can I rent your wife?! :bigsmile: That's an awesome gift!


----------



## tonyvdb

Yes, re run Audyssey again. It makes a difference.


----------



## JBrax

ALMFamily said:


> I would say yes.
> 
> By the way, can I rent your wife?! :bigsmile: That's an awesome gift!


You just made her day. She was wanting some love for being a cool wife. However I'm sorry to say she's not available for rent.


----------



## JBrax

tonyvdb said:


> Yes, re run Audyssey again. It makes a difference.


I figured I would have to. I'm so excited my weak link is on it's way out. This has been like a 3 month project of mentally working on her for the sub. Super 8 and Inception finally wore her down. The Klipsch just couldn't do it.


----------



## tonyvdb

Ya, super 8 really hits hard during that train derailment hey  Transformers DOTM is another sub crusher.


----------



## JBrax

tonyvdb said:


> Ya, super 8 really hits hard during that train derailment hey  Transformers DOTM is another sub crusher.


For some reason the Klipsch never seemed to struggle with Transformers. Only Super 8 and Inception. It was really bad with Inception though. We just watched Real Steel and it was excellent with that also. I'll be selling the Klipsch here soon. I might just hook somebody up.


----------



## tonyvdb

That Klipsch would be fantastic for music in a two channel system or a small theater room setup. If I was closer i would even say I would like it as my livingroom system has a lousy yamaha sub that should get replaced.


----------



## JBrax

I think it does better than just ok with home theater. I'm just looking for better than ok. If you were close Tony I'd give you first dibs.


----------



## gorb

Congrats on your purchase and your awesome wife  I'm sure you will enjoy the new sub very much.


----------



## JBrax

I've got a FedEx tracking number and it will be here on the 30th. Woo Hoo!


----------



## tonyvdb

Your gonna have alot of sleepless nights ahead LOL


----------



## JBrax

I'm not sure I slept last night.


----------



## JBrax

I updated my equipment list.


----------



## ALMFamily

JBrax said:


> I updated my equipment list.


Now, that is truly the icing on the cake!!!


----------



## JBrax

Is it dishonest to update the list before actually receiving?


----------



## Fastslappy

Have fun ,I have 2 PC12-NSD's & I love them ,SVS Rulz !


----------



## tonyvdb

The Shack Staff will let it slide this time only :nono:


----------



## JBrax

Whew…hehehe


----------



## KalaniP

I look forward to your impressions... I've been thrilled to pieces with mine. Massive improvement over the Emotiva it replaced (which is nice for music, or in a smaller room, but really pathetic for movies in the new open floorplan living room). The Super 8 scene was the first one where my wife actually said to me: "Wow, we really do have a nice sound system, don't we?"

Took days for me to stop grinning after that one...


----------



## JBrax

KalaniP said:


> I look forward to your impressions... I've been thrilled to pieces with mine. Massive improvement over the Emotiva it replaced (which is nice for music, or in a smaller room, but really pathetic for movies in the new open floorplan living room). The Super 8 scene was the first one where my wife actually said to me: "Wow, we really do have a nice sound system, don't we?"
> 
> Took days for me to stop grinning after that one...


That's awesome and I sure will give my impressions. The wife comment is like instant gratification and makes all of the money spent worthwhile. I've got a couple of my buddies hooked and spending on home theater setups. Some toe tapping wives also.


----------



## onhope

Oh!...I and,you on the same boat.I am waitng for my baby,but tracking said it will be on 31, one day later than your.


----------



## JBrax

onhope said:


> Oh!...I and,you on the same boat.I am waitng for my baby,but tracking said it will be on 31, one day later than your.


Mine was in Ohio last I checked.


----------



## Ed Mullen

Jeff - 

We really appreciate the order! 

If you have any questions about set-up, calibration, running Audyssey, AVR settings - just give a shout out. As others have advised, definitely re-run Audyssey. Set the sub gain around 11 o'clock before starting, and afterward check the speaker size settings and set them all to Small with a speaker/sub crossover in each channel which is appropriate for the bass capabilities of the speaker channel in question. 

If your AVR has a LPF for the LFE setting under the subwoofer menu, set that to 120 Hz.


----------



## JBrax

Ed Mullen said:


> Jeff -
> 
> We really appreciate the order!
> 
> If you have any questions about set-up, calibration, running Audyssey, AVR settings - just give a shout out. As others have advised, definitely re-run Audyssey. Set the sub gain around 11 o'clock before starting, and afterward check the speaker size settings and set them all to Small with a speaker/sub crossover in each channel which is appropriate for the bass capabilities of the speaker channel in question.
> 
> If your AVR has a LPF for the LFE setting under the subwoofer menu, set that to 120 Hz.


Ed,
It's my pleasure and I will be sure to ask if any questions materialize during setup. Thank you for the offer of product support before it was even needed. I like the way you do business already. 
Thanks again,
Jeff


----------



## Ed Mullen

JBrax said:


> Ed,
> It's my pleasure and I will be sure to ask if any questions materialize during setup. Thank you for the offer of product support before it was even needed. I like the way you do business already.
> Thanks again,
> Jeff


You got it Jeff! Most of the questions we get in Tech Support revolve around upstream set-up rather than the subwoofer itself. There are many pitfalls to auto-set-up and AVR settings which can hurt overall system performance, so it's important to get these right in order to get the most performance from the subwoofer and the entire system.


----------



## JBrax

Ed Mullen said:


> You got it Jeff! Most of the questions we get in Tech Support revolve around upstream set-up rather than the subwoofer itself. There are many pitfalls to auto-set-up and AVR settings which can hurt overall system performance, so it's important to get these right in order to get the most performance from the subwoofer and the entire system.


I will run Auddysey again when the PB-12 shows and see how it sounds. It did an excellent job with the old sub. If anything seems off I'll shoot you a message.


----------



## gorb

Did you get it yet? Post some pics when you do! If I didn't get such a great deal on my Outlaw sub, I'm pretty sure I would have purchased the PB12-NSD. I'm eager to see a review by Ricci


----------



## JBrax

gorb said:


> Did you get it yet? Post some pics when you do! If I didn't get such a great deal on my Outlaw sub, I'm pretty sure I would have purchased the PB12-NSD. I'm eager to see a review by Ricci


Not yet! Suspense is killing me though! Every noise causes me to look out the front door.


----------



## gorb

Haha. That's how I am when I'm expecting something delivered. I just sit and read by the front door.

I don't know what the FedEx or UPS driver is thinking sometimes though. Every once in awhile they just leave a package and don't bother to ring the doorbell or even knock. Super annoying. I'm sure you'll hear them delivering your sub though


----------



## JBrax

gorb said:


> Haha. That's how I am when I'm expecting something delivered. I just sit and read by the front door.
> 
> I don't know what the FedEx or UPS driver is thinking sometimes though. Every once in awhile they just leave a package and don't bother to ring the doorbell or even knock. Super annoying. I'm sure you'll hear them delivering your sub though


Yes, I know exactly what you mean. They did that with my old Klipsch sub. The FedEx tracking info says signature required though.


----------



## gorb

Well, good luck. I hope you get it before too long


----------



## tonyvdb

JBrax said:


> Yes, I know exactly what you mean. They did that with my old Klipsch sub. The FedEx tracking info says signature required though.


As long as they dont toss it over a fence or leave it at the door without a signature you will be fine I am sure


----------



## ALMFamily

tonyvdb said:


> As long as they dont toss it over a fence or leave it at the door without a signature you will be fine I am sure


Or, someone else signs your name (and spells it wrong!) and the post allows it - eh Tony?! Of course, good luck lugging off over 100 lbs before Jeff catches up to them........ :boxer:


----------



## tonyvdb

:nono: addle: 
they would not dare


----------



## JBrax

tonyvdb said:


> As long as they dont toss it over a fence or leave it at the door without a signature you will be fine I am sure


It's safely in my possession now. Trying to upload pics but it's saying the resolution is to high?


----------



## JBrax

Well my avatar is the pic for now. The website doesn't like the resolution of my pics I'm trying to upload. I'll return a bit later after I play with my toy to conquer the computer.


----------



## ALMFamily

Hurry Jeff- we are all on the edge of our seats out here! :bigsmile:


----------



## gorb

Hooray  Resize the photos before uploading by using a tool like irfanview (freeware and very handy imo), or just upload to a site like imageshack.us that offers resizing options.


----------



## JBrax

Low pass on the back of the sub should be set to disable or highest setting correct?


----------



## tonyvdb

Yes


----------



## JBrax

Duh! I knew that.


----------



## tonyvdb

The receiver will take care of all those settings, Make sure you re-run Audssey again.


----------



## JBrax

tonyvdb said:


> The receiver will take care of all those settings, Make sure you re-run Audssey again.


Ok, I ran Audyssey again. It set the fronts at 40hz center at 60hz and surrounds at 100hz. Shouldn't they all be 80hz?


----------



## gorb

Audyssey is poo in my opinion when it comes to setting xovers for speakers. I would agree with changing them back to 80hz, but that of course depends on the capabilities of the speakers and how it sounds to you.


----------



## JBrax

Last time (initial setup) it had all set to 80. I think I'm going to change it back to 80.


----------



## JBrax

Ok, still tweaking but here is my initial assessment of the sub. Much smoother bass and not as boomy as the rw-12d. I still have some questions but I guess I'll save that for tomorrow. Overall though a very clean and controlled bass. I'm fairly confident I have yet to tap it's potential just yet.


----------



## onhope

Oh lucky Man, see you get it one day before my,maybe will arrived as tomorrow afternoon,but I am not lucky tobe home,to get excited waiting...I will be home at night tomorrow..Then may be as weekend I can tell my story..


----------



## JBrax

onhope said:


> Oh lucky Man, see you get it one day before my,maybe will arrived as tomorrow afternoon,but I am not lucky tobe home,to get excited waiting...I will be home at night tomorrow..Then may be as weekend I can tell my story..


I cannot go to work and perform my duties in a safe manner while waiting on toys. I felt it was in my best interest to stay home. Plus I had to sign for it. Watching the storm the beach scene in Saving Private Ryan. Noticeable upgrade.....can't stop smiling


----------



## tonyvdb

wait till it breaks in, you will be wanting to re watch alot of movies over again.


----------



## JBrax

tonyvdb said:


> wait till it breaks in, you will be wanting to re watch alot of movies over again.


Wow Tony! This bass is so clean sounding. Now I understand what they mean when they describe subs as boomy. Mine was. Seriously can't stop smiling.


----------



## tonyvdb

Yup, When I got my PB13u it was Bliss to say the least.


----------



## ALMFamily

See - all that is going to be accomplished by me reading this thread is to rush to get my room done! :neener:

I am so jealous Jeff - enjoy!! :T


----------



## JBrax

tonyvdb said:


> Yup, When I got my PB13u it was Bliss to say the least.


That's better then I have and really just can't imagine it getting much better? 1 year trade up policy.


----------



## JBrax

ALMFamily said:


> See - all that is going to be accomplished by me reading this thread is to rush to get my room done! :neener:
> 
> I am so jealous Jeff - enjoy!! :T


Jealous? You're a stay at home dad Joe! I don't even want to hear it.


----------



## tonyvdb

:hsd: Ive got a big room to fill 17'x27' with 9ft ceilings But its really nice to have the headroom (although I bottomed out in the movie Transformers DOTM)


----------



## ALMFamily

JBrax said:


> Jealous? You're a stay at home dad Joe! I don't even want to hear it.


Point taken. :R

So, I need to to watch JP 1 and let me know how THAT sounds!! :bigsmile:


----------



## JBrax

I already threw Inception in just to make sure it didn't. No hint of what I heard with the Klipsch. Super 8, Saving Private Ryan, and Transformers DOM is next. Plus the wife is out of town so no foot tapping going on.


----------



## JBrax

ALMFamily said:


> Point taken. :R
> 
> So, I need to to watch JP 1 and let me know how THAT sounds!! :bigsmile:


I'll have to get that one out at some point tonight. I want to throw Tron in also. Might not sleep.


----------



## JBrax

I can't hurt this thing by pushing it to hard to soon can I? It sounds great and I don't hear anything other then smooth clean bass but I don't want to do any damage. Watching Tron and there's some parts where it's digging deep.


----------



## KalaniP

JBrax said:


> I can't hurt this thing by pushing it to hard to soon can I? It sounds great and I don't hear anything other then smooth clean bass but I don't want to do any damage. Watching Tron and there's some parts where it's digging deep.


The limiters do an excellent job of preventing the speaker from hurting itself. I wouldn't worry about it. I've never managed to damage mine in spite of watching some films at pretty stupid volumes, just because I could. LOL

See page 2 of the Sound and Vision review:



> Action movies like the bass-intensive Blu-ray Disc of Thor showed that the PB12-NSD could deliver all the bass I wanted and even more. I never pushed it past its limits, even when I played the system at pretty stupid-loud volumes (loud enough to hear clearly out on the street in front of my house even with the front door closed), and it never failed to give me the quantity and quality of bass I wanted. I never heard a trace of distortion or port noise. I later found that the PB12-NSD’s internal limiter is set conservatively, operating through the entire bass region rather than just 40 Hz and up as with most subs, so there’s no way I could have pushed it past its limits anyway.


----------



## KalaniP

gorb said:


> Hooray  Resize the photos before uploading by using a tool like irfanview (freeware and very handy imo), or just upload to a site like imageshack.us that offers resizing options.


My favorite tool for the non-technical user is Image Resizer, a free, open resizer that lets you resize pictures just by right clicking on them (saves as a new version, of course, not affecting your original, unless you mess around with the defaults for some reason).

http://imageresizer.codeplex.com/

Highly recommended. I can make Photoshop do tons of fancy tricks, but I don't bother for little photos I want to post online... WAY faster to just right-click, resize, ok, done. Then you have a lower-res version of the photo that's perfect for emailing (attaching or emailing 12 megapixels are silly if you just want to share some fun moments!) or posting online.


----------



## JBrax

KalaniP said:


> My favorite tool for the non-technical user is Image Resizer, a free, open resizer that lets you resize pictures just by right clicking on them (saves as a new version, of course, not affecting your original, unless you mess around with the defaults for some reason).
> 
> http://imageresizer.codeplex.com/
> 
> Highly recommended. I can make Photoshop do tons of fancy tricks, but I don't bother for little photos I want to post online... WAY faster to just right-click, resize, ok, done. Then you have a lower-res version of the photo that's perfect for emailing (attaching or emailing 12 megapixels are silly if you just want to share some fun moments!) or posting online.


I will give that a shot. Thank you.


----------



## JBrax

I love this sub! The Dark Knight…wow.


----------



## JBrax

One last question. Do I turn this sub off manually or does it power down on it's own?


----------



## KalaniP

JBrax said:


> One last question. Do I turn this sub off manually or does it power down on it's own?


The little power switch near the top, moved all the way up, should be in the Auto position. It'll turn itself on and off as needed, and go into a low power state when it hasn't received a signal in a while.


----------



## JBrax

KalaniP said:


> The little power switch near the top, moved all the way up, should be in the Auto position. It'll turn itself on and off as needed, and go into a low power state when it hasn't received a signal in a while.


Ok, it said limiter on the left hand side so I didn't know if it pertained to that. Thank you. This sub rocks! Moved on to music now listening to the David Gilmore BR. I'm now a SVS fanboy!


----------



## ALMFamily

How late did you stay up? :devil:


----------



## JBrax

ALMFamily said:


> How late did you stay up? :devil:


3am


----------



## ALMFamily

Niiiice! How was that for perfect timing - wife gone on the day your new sub was delivered!


----------



## JBrax

Yes and it's a good thing because I really had it cranked. She did ask this morning if "we were done upgrading for awhile?"


----------



## ALMFamily

I hope you said no! :devil:


----------



## JBrax

I just laughed and said I really like those RF-7's and that rc-64. Her reply was "you've got to be kidding me!"


----------



## tonyvdb

LOL Its a never ending trend to upgrade. I know the feeling :hide: :spend:


----------



## ALMFamily

Good thing you put it out there - with that excellent wife of yours she may just go out and buy it for you! :bigsmile:


----------



## JBrax

ALMFamily said:


> Good thing you put it out there - with that excellent wife of yours she may just go out and buy it for you! :bigsmile:


She's been a trooper that's for sure. I think I might really be done for awhile. 6 months from now maybe I'll test the waters.


----------



## megageek

Ive just finished reading this thread and i have some wisdom to share with you all. The golden rule with wives is this: It is better to appologise than ask permission.??


----------



## JBrax

That's pretty sound advice. This has been a 1 year upgrade and I've yet to have to apologize yet. She actually initiated the sub upgrade which was a first. She said what was that on a couple movies recently when the old sub just couldn't do it. I looked at her and said I can tell you how we can take care of that. SHE paused the movie got her debit card from her purse and said "do what you have to do." I'm not sure exactly what happened after that because everything was a frantic blur. Now if I was to buy something like the RF-7's I might be apologizing.


----------



## megageek

Haha! No chance of the debit card coming out for me!! Subs are the one thing you need MORE than enough of. Its like a big V8 in a car. You may not need all that grunt all the time, but its always there when tou do!!


----------



## JBrax

biach said:


> Haha! No chance of the debit card coming out for me!! Subs are the one thing you need MORE than enough of. Its like a big V8 in a car. You may not need all that grunt all the time, but its always there when tou do!!


It's the first time for it on the audio side. She did get the tv for me for Christmas though so I can't complain.


----------



## Ed Mullen

Hi Jeff - 

Sounds like you are having a great time with the PB12-NSD and it's exceeding your high expectations! 

Just scanning the thread - yes - disable the low pass filter, re-run Audyssey, and set the on/auto switch to Auto (this will allow it to go into standby with green/low power draw).

You won't hurt the sub by overdriving it, as the limiter/compressor will protect the amp and woofer. With that said, if the limiter light is constantly flashing, that means you are exceeding the linear/uncompressed output capabilities of the system and compressing dynamic range. An occasional flicker of the limiter on the loudest peaks is fine though.


----------



## JBrax

Ed Mullen said:


> Hi Jeff -
> 
> Sounds like you are having a great time with the PB12-NSD and it's exceeding your high expectations!
> 
> Just scanning the thread - yes - disable the low pass filter, re-run Audyssey, and set the on/auto switch to Auto (this will allow it to go into standby with green/low power draw).
> 
> You won't hurt the sub by overdriving it, as the limiter/compressor will protect the amp and woofer. With that said, if the limiter light is constantly flashing, that means you are exceeding the linear/uncompressed output capabilities of the system and compressing dynamic range. An occasional flicker of the limiter on the loudest peaks is fine though.


The sub is great Ed and I couldn't be happier. Thank you for making such a great product.


----------



## Ed Mullen

JBrax said:


> The sub is great Ed and I couldn't be happier. Thank you for making such a great product.


You are most welcome Jeff - we appreciate your support! It's threads like these which remind everyone at SVS why we're in this business - to put a smile on the faces of our customers (that, and making them stay up til 3 AM replaying all of their favorite DVDs). :devil:


----------



## JBrax

Ed Mullen said:


> You are most welcome Jeff - we appreciate your support! It's threads like these which remind everyone at SVS why we're in this business - to put a smile on the faces of our customers (that, and making them stay up til 3 AM replaying all of their favorite DVDs). :devil:


Awesome!


----------



## beyond 1000

Congrats on the new SVS sub. SVS is one of the best AVS companies to do buisness with and their products are second to none. I was like a kid in a candy shop when my PB-13Ultra showed up and I must say that going this route was the best purchase I've ever made in my AVS life.

P.S. you have a cool wife.


----------



## JBrax

beyond 1000 said:


> Congrats on the new SVS sub. SVS is one of the best AVS companies to do buisness with and their products are second to none. I was like a kid in a candy shop when my PB-13Ultra showed up and I must say that going this route was the best purchase I've ever made in my AVS life.
> 
> P.S. you have a cool wife.


The sub is great and has far exceeded what I expected. The wife is amazing though and without her the sub wouldn't be half as cool.


----------



## tonyvdb

Have you done some movie watching with your wife? What are her thoughts?


----------



## ALMFamily

I was wondering the same thing - let us know what she thinks too!


----------



## JBrax

tonyvdb said:


> Have you done some movie watching with your wife? What are her thoughts?


Oh yes we have Tony. We watched Drive with Ryan Gosling and let me tell you…serious low frequency bass in the crash scenes! She just would look at me and put her hand on my arm. Soon to follow would be the words "wow" several times. She was impressed! I tried to upload some pics following the advice given and all I was able to upload was my tv riser that houses the center channel. Sorry, I went off topic there but yes we are both very impressed.


----------



## tonyvdb

Thats good to "hear", seems like she agrees it was a "sound" investment (no pun intended) LOL


----------



## JBrax

tonyvdb said:


> Thats good to "hear", seems like she agrees it was a "sound" investment (no pun intended) LOL


Yes it was


----------



## Bass Hz

I have the PB12 plus on the way as well, expected to arrive tomorrow,:bigsmile: can't wait to share the experience!! It's like the night before Christmas :bigsmile:


----------



## JBrax

Bass Hz said:


> I have the PB12 plus on the way as well, expected to arrive tomorrow,:bigsmile: can't wait to share the experience!! It's like the night before Christmas :bigsmile:


I know the feeling. Still amazed at how good it sounds.


----------



## CHASLS2

Lets see some pics of it. So far i am very happy with my PB12 NSD.


----------



## JBrax

CHASLS2 said:


> Lets see some pics of it. So far i am very happy with my PB12 NSD.


I've tried uploading pics but for some reason having a tough time. Each time I try it says the file is to large. Somewhat computer illiterate.


----------



## tonyvdb

JBrax said:


> I've tried uploading pics but for some reason having a tough time. Each time I try it says the file is to large. Somewhat computer illiterate.


On your camera make sure that the picture size setting is 3.2mp that should be small enough to upload here.


----------



## KalaniP

JBrax said:


> I've tried uploading pics but for some reason having a tough time. Each time I try it says the file is to large. Somewhat computer illiterate.


Rather than uploading it directly here, use a free image host like www.imageshack.us and upload it there. They'll then give you forum code that you can paste right in here, no muss, no fuss. 

Images uploaded directly(here, and the same on similar boards) use up a chunk of the VERY limited space allotment for each user for attachments. A single 3.2 mega pixel image (which is WAY bigger than the small size that gets displayed onscreen) can use up your entire allotment!

A good size for images uploaded directly here is probably 800x600 pixels, or perhaps 1024x768 pixels... 1280x1024 pixels at the most (which is smaller than the 1600x1200 pixels of a 2 megapixel image). You're not trying to print perfect prints, it's onscreen, which doesn't need as large. You only need something big enough to fill a decent portion of the screen... Anything more than that is only good for cropping, editing and printing.


----------



## JBrax

Here's a pic of the new SVS PB12-NSD in place 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## JBrax

Thank you it worked!


----------



## beyond 1000

Congrats on the new addition. I hope you send ye joists where they belongeth. This is a nice unit and well designed and built. Movies at your place will not be boring that's for sure.


----------



## JBrax

Some more pics. These probably don't belong here.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## JBrax

Try again.....
[img=http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/3394/box004.th.jpg]


----------



## JBrax

Seating area....
[img=http://img846.imageshack.us/img846/3329/iphonepics112.th.jpg]


----------



## KalaniP

JBrax said:


> Try again.....
> [img=http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/3394/box004.th.jpg]


Looks like you're using the option for a link to a thumbnail, rather than the direct link to the image, which is what you used the first time. Still works, we just have to click it rather coming up directly in the thread.

That said, very nice setup! I'll have to take some more shot of my system, but the new TV comes in Monday, so it'll have to wait a bit longer...


----------



## JBrax

KalaniP said:


> Looks like you're using the option for a link to a thumbnail, rather than the direct link to the image, which is what you used the first time. Still works, we just have to click it rather coming up directly in the thread.
> 
> That said, very nice setup! I'll have to take some more shot of my system, but the new TV comes in Monday, so it'll have to wait a bit longer...


Not exactly sure what I did different? Like I said I'm fairly illiterate with computers.


----------



## TheLaw612

How are you liking your pb12 now that you've had more time with it? I'm thinking of getting one soon. I'd like a VTF-15 but the wife might freak out about the size...


----------



## JBrax

I love it!


----------



## JBrax

TheLaw612 said:


> How are you liking your pb12 now that you've had more time with it? I'm thinking of getting one soon. I'd like a VTF-15 but the wife might freak out about the size...


Sorry, I was in a bit of a rush in answering your question. I have yet to encounter a movie that the PB12 has delivered anything but clean and crisp bass extension. Having upgraded from a Klipsch rw-12d which I felt at times was boomy and also experienced some bouts of port chuffing. I run the sub a bit hot from what Audyssey had it set at (+5) and have never seen the limiter light come on. After re-watching WOTW and 9 I fully expected to see it and never did. I've made several upgrades in the last 6 months and feel the SVS sub may have made the biggest overall impact. Followed closely by my 809.


----------



## TheLaw612

Thanks for the reply. I think I'll end up getting the PB12 over the VTF-15. I love that SVS has the trade up policy so if I am craving more slam in the future I'll upgrade to the Plus within a year. I think the "smaller" size of the PB12 will go over easier with my wife. She enjoys the effects but doesn't enjoy seeing a huge sub in the room. I don't have a huge room so I'm hoping one PB12 will be plenty. I'm coming from a small 10" BIC so anything will be a huge upgrade.


----------



## JBrax

One fills my room just fine though I only have 2 seating positions to worry about. I think you would be very pleased with the PB12 as it is a great sub.


----------



## KalaniP

TheLaw612 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I think I'll end up getting the PB12 over the VTF-15. I love that SVS has the trade up policy so if I am craving more slam in the future I'll upgrade to the Plus within a year. I think the "smaller" size of the PB12 will go over easier with my wife. She enjoys the effects but doesn't enjoy seeing a huge sub in the room. I don't have a huge room so I'm hoping one PB12 will be plenty. I'm coming from a small 10" BIC so anything will be a huge upgrade.


Coming from a 10" BIC, a single PB12 will blow your mind.


----------



## JBrax

War of the Worlds was in my mailbox when I got home today. After the KU game tonight I'm going to try my darnedest to get that limiter light to come on the PB12.


----------



## TheLaw612

I think I am going to go ahead and order the pb12 with the hope of upgrading to the plus within a year. Hopefully the wife will be on board with the plan...


----------



## JBrax

TheLaw612 said:


> I think I am going to go ahead and order the pb12 with the hope of upgrading to the plus within a year. Hopefully the wife will be on board with the plan...


If you could have heard the PB12 last night while playing WOTW you'd have been on the phone ordering one. It was unreal and sounded/felt amazing. My wife was impressed and smiled almost the entire movie.


----------



## TheLaw612

Since we are going to be moving soon, the wife has requested that I wait to order any new equipment until we move into the new place. Waiting for new stuff, especially a new sub, is so hard.


----------



## JBrax

TheLaw612 said:


> Since we are going to be moving soon, the wife has requested that I wait to order any new equipment until we move into the new place. Waiting for new stuff, especially a new sub, is so hard.


Requests can be denied yes? Ok, maybe not and it might be the "responsible" decision to wait. Moving stinks enough without throwing another 80 lb box into the mix.


----------



## Bass Hz

I want to ask owners of the pb12 plus if it's possible to add a pc 12 to my system? Im looking to find out if there is going to be tuning issues conflicting due to the cylinder design versus the box enclosure. Recently I realized I should have went with the cylinder (pc12) in the first place, due to the weight difference and footprint. Any input or ideas are appreciated.


----------



## snowmanick

Bass Hz said:


> I want to ask owners of the pb12 plus if it's possible to add a pc 12 to my system? Im looking to find out if there is going to be tuning issues conflicting due to the cylinder design versus the box enclosure. Recently I realized I should have went with the cylinder (pc12) in the first place, due to the weight difference and footprint. Any input or ideas are appreciated.


If you mean a PC12+, they should work fine together. They are both tunable to the same frequency, and the differences in internal volume produce a minimal difference in max output (you won't be able to notice it). If you mean a PC12-NSD, they will probably work, but may present a few more challenges.


----------



## Bass Hz

Thank you I did mean the pc12+ and not the nsd. I'm coming to this realization due to a classified ad selling one for $800, and even though I'm not in the market for one the price is more reasonable than I thought it would be. Definitely an addition for when I get my setup out of the bedroom and into a dedicated area. My other question is would I need the processor included with the legato package?


----------



## snowmanick

No, you don't need any additional processors. You can just use a Y-splitter if your AVR has a single LFE output. Newer AVR's have dual LFE out, and some have advanced room correction technology that can equalize for two subs, but the vast majority of people have very effective/enjoyable systems with a $2 splitter and a bit of care in placing the subs.


----------



## hyghwayman

JBrax said:


> War of the Worlds was in my mailbox when I got home today. After the KU game tonight I'm going to try my crazyest to get that limiter light to come on the PB12.


Did you ever see the light?


----------



## JBrax

hyghwayman said:


> Did you ever see the light?


Yes sir I sure did! Throughout the emergence scene though I had my system turned up extremely loud. Never did the sub act out of control.


----------



## hyghwayman

JBrax said:


> Yes sir I sure did! Throughout the emergence scene though I had my system turned up extremely loud. Never did the sub act out of control.


 , how loud is extremely :scratch: , not sure I want the answer. Glad to read that last part :T


----------



## Greenster

My light is usually flashing on bass scenes. Is that bad? 
I guess I just love the bass, or maybe I am loosing my hearing.


----------

